# Fido iPhone 4 on 3 yr contract without data plan



## TechnoInsider (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm thinking of buying the iPhone 4 on Fido on a 3 year contract for $150. The thing is I don't need a data plan so i was wondering whether I could get it without the data plan. (so with a voice plan around $35) 
Is this possible?

If so how can I get it and what should I tell them?

Thanks a ton people in advance. (that doesn't mean I'm not gonna thank you afterwards  )


----------



## kb8bboy (Jan 2, 2008)

This is a great query. I'm also considering getting an iphone 4 from either Bell or Rogers w/o a data plan. I believe the cost is around $350 but can anyone else confirm? This would be for 2-3 years voice plan only. Anyone else doing this right now, and paying for a MiFi instead for data transfering(think GPS)?


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

There are already plenty of threads on this... You should use the Search fuonction first.

Long story short, you cannot get an iPhone 4 for $159 without taking a data plan. You need a monthly plan over $30 and a data plan.

Edit: I got two iPhone 4s from the Apple Store in Upper Canada Mall and the person next to me was trying to get the phone (on Bell) without a data plan and the Apple staff would not do it.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

This happened with the 3G released in 2008. They "may" allow it, but they won't. This is largely because there is very limited supply and more than enough demand. They make commission on data plan sales, so there is no way someone is going to let you take a phone without a data plan, because the next guy will.


----------



## Pat McCrotch (Jun 19, 2006)

oddly enough, when I was waiting at 9AM for my iPhone 4, the guy in front of me told me he was a fido customer (business) and that he has unlimited text messages and 2000 minutes in a pay as you go plan. He said he doesn't even get a data plan because of the readily accessible wifi hotspots in Montreal.

However, when my first iPhone 4 was being activated, there seemed to have been "complications" with his activation requiring more wait time for him. Maybe it ended up not working out.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

I dont' get this, I was able to get my iphone 3g without a data plan and only had to pay $50 more on what the upgrade cost was...and NOW they don't allow this. 
All this time I have never NEEDED a data plan, so that is why i'm not getting the upgrade to the iphone 4. Refuse to be foreced to buy a data plan.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

Thats not true, u can get an iphone 4 at the regular price. Fido's the cheapest for the DECF, $200.00 unless u prefer Rogers (system access fees) DECF $100.00. Your options are to pay the data early cancellation fee or put the same amount towards data. Trust me you'll regret not getting data. Fido only has the $10-$25 flexible data plan. 10$ for 100mb $15.00 for 150mb $20- 500mb 1GB-$25. If you use under 100mb of data then u get charged $10.00. You have to sign up with the 500mb to get the phone, then go home and call customer support and tell them that the data costs are too much and you want the *Flexible Plan *. They will then tell u about the same stuff i explained above.
Thats what im on right now. Let me know if u want a referral code we both get a $20.00 fido credit  PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## TechnoInsider (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for the advise. This is great! At first I agreed with Adrian, but then I saw this thread somewhere which is very simillar to what daniels said. I will be going to buy the phone either today or tomorrow. I'll let you guys know about what happened. If they don't let me buy the phone without the data plan I'll do what daniels said. The only question is if they may allow it because I'm sure many people have already done this trick. I don't want to pay DECF because that would go over my budget. Besides a little bit of data wouldn't hurt. 

Anyways thanks a lot guys! This was hugely helpful! I'll let you know the "outcomes". till then 

"Love, Laugh, Live"


----------



## SMaSM (Nov 13, 2010)

i don't recommend it for u .. 
just get the iPhone 4 without plan .. buy it online cheaper 
and save around $ 2000 in 3 years .. if your plan gonna be $35 a month
cuz if u get it with contract .. ur bill at least gonna be $90


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

SMaSM said:


> i don't recommend it for u ..
> just get the iPhone 4 without plan .. buy it online cheaper
> and save around $ 2000 in 3 years .. if your plan gonna be $35 a month
> cuz if u get it with contract .. ur bill at least gonna be $90


I see your math is as good as your spelling and punctuation! If the OP follows daniels suggestion and takes the flexible data plan and does not exceed 100mb/month they'll only be paying $360 over 3 years... A far cry from $2000!!? (Even the $30 plan is only a little over $1000 over 3 years.)


----------



## SMaSM (Nov 13, 2010)

G-Mo said:


> I see your math is as good as your spelling and punctuation! If the OP follows daniels suggestion and takes the flexible data plan and does not exceed 100mb/month they'll only be paying $360 over 3 years... A far cry from $2000!!? (Even the $30 plan is only a little over $1000 over 3 years.)



Ooh thx for giving ur opinion .. 
i just said my opinion i didnt come here to judge people XX)
get the idea forget the spelling .. are we studying ESL ?? 
anyway thx again  

and which i see .. if he's gonna pay $35 each month he'll save $55 cuz the minimum plan is $90 if he get the contract ( this is which ive with Rogers ) I pay more and more each month .. 

without judgement this is my opinion ,, if im right thats gud .. if im not im not the god ..


----------



## TechnoInsider (Nov 9, 2010)

Well, today didn't go well at all. :-( Everyone is out of stock and they won't let me take a plan for less than $50 even if they did have it. Even the Apple store has this weird system where you have to say in line in the morning, get an "appointment", and buy them in the evening. That's two rides in one day for one thing. Anyways, I'm going to go with daniels' idea. 
@SMaSM it's ok because I'd have to pay for a plan anyways. $360 over 3 years is fine. Besides if I bought the phone without contract I'll be paying $500 more. So I'll be actually saving. 
@G-Mo Thanks for clearing things up. I was pretty confused before you cleared things up :-D
So I was thinking of going to the Apple store this Thursday (tomorrow is busy for me). Or else it would be next weekend. :-( 
I'll keep in touch...


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

SMaSM said:


> Ooh thx for giving ur opinion ..
> i just said my opinion i didnt come here to judge people XX)
> get the idea forget the spelling .. are we studying ESL ??
> anyway thx again
> ...


Firstly, as a forum is a text based medium, it's important to use your text properly, it doesn't help anyone when people use garbage text shorthand, etc... You will find that is the popular opinion around here, if you want to be an active contributing member to the site, you should try and use complete spelling and proper sentences.

Additionally, there is no such $90 plan minimum to receive the complete subsidized pricing... All of the iPhone providers (Rogers, Fido, Bell, Telus...) have plans available at around $60-65/month that qualify you for the discounted handset pricing... A minimum $30 voice plan and a 3 year data contract is all that is required to pick up a 16GB iPhone 4 for $159.


----------



## TechnoInsider (Nov 9, 2010)

Please guys, don't fight over the small mistakes. I personally wasn't born Canadian. So let's just try our best to understand each other while making ourselves clear.
Besides while you are fighting over this I am crying because I couldn't get the iPhone today :-( I had such a lot of plans....


----------



## SMaSM (Nov 13, 2010)

he is right ,writing short words will not be helpful for some people .
I understood now that ,and i'll try to adjust my plan too


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

TechnoInsider said:


> Well, today didn't go well at all. :-( Everyone is out of stock and they won't let me take a plan for less than $50 even if they did have it. Even the Apple store has this weird system where you have to say in line in the morning, get an "appointment", and buy them in the evening. That's two rides in one day for one thing. Anyways, I'm going to go with daniels' idea.
> @SMaSM it's ok because I'd have to pay for a plan anyways. $360 over 3 years is fine. Besides if I bought the phone without contract I'll be paying $500 more. So I'll be actually saving.
> @G-Mo Thanks for clearing things up. I was pretty confused before you cleared things up :-D
> So I was thinking of going to the Apple store this Thursday (tomorrow is busy for me). Or else it would be next weekend. :-(
> I'll keep in touch...


I said that you have to walk out of the store with a $50.00 plan then go home and make adjustments to it. The sales people in the stores don't understand you, all they understand is the commission they are going to make.


----------



## TechnoInsider (Nov 9, 2010)

Hey, Daniels, I wanted to ask you something. SO did you change your plan the same day you bought the phone or did you wait a couple of days? And when the bill comes out for the first month did they still charge you the earlier price?


----------



## kb8bboy (Jan 2, 2008)

So can people tell me what is the price for newbies to pay for an IP4 16GB w/o data plan? My wife was just at Bell today and they wanted to charge her $569!


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

kb8bboy said:


> So can people tell me what is the price for newbies to pay for an IP4 16GB w/o data plan? My wife was just at Bell today and they wanted to charge her $569!


Depends on the voice plan and contract... $569 sounds appropriate for no-data and a voice plan under $30/month.


----------



## kb8bboy (Jan 2, 2008)

I just got off the phone with Fido and they said $359 for a 3 year voice only contract. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

kb8bboy said:


> I just got off the phone with Fido and they said $359 for a 3 year voice only contract. Anyone else experience this?


That's correct for a 3-year Fido commitment with a voice plan over $30.

Problem is, at least at the moment, you won't find anybody who will sell one to you without a data plan (or at least, it's very difficult) as all the vendors make major $$$ on selling or extending a data plan and if you don't take the phone WITH data, someone else will.


----------



## kb8bboy (Jan 2, 2008)

Excellent! I just picked up my IP4 16GB for $369 with a $20/month contract voice only at the Kitchener Fairway Fido. Now I'll have to scope the boards to find what's the best way to use GPS with MiFi...
Thanks for the tips everybody!


----------

